# holzher edgebander



## john zeitoun (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello out there...

Does anyone have any experience with Holzher Edgebanders? We just picked up a used one and are scratching our heads about how to get it going at optimum performance. Specifically, we need help with what they seem to be calling the "Straight line control", that is the computer that controls timing on the thing.

The model is Accord, 1443C, and it is from 1996.

Thanks,

John:help:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## jts inc (Jul 1, 2011)

John,

i'm new to the router forum. i see you had a question last year about a 1447 holz-her edgebander. i am an idependent technician who works exclusively on Holz-Her banders. if you have any questions or need any parts then feel free to contact me at 803 517 4131 for info and contact Chris at 803 789 3026 for parts.

best regards,

Lee Johnson


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jon

That's one of those big industrial glue pot types with multiple stations, isn't it? Never run one quite that big, although we did used to have a 6-station Cehisa some years back. We tried for ages to set it up from the manual. in the end we bit the bullet and paid an experienced technician to come in and spend a day setting up the beast then fine tuning it. At the end of the day he spent about an hour with us explaining how to adjust it, load different edge bandings, etc. Glue pot machines are extremely sensitive to adjustments (even to the glue you use), so a set-up charge with a bit of training is really a sensible way to go

Regards

Phil


----------



## tnstaafl (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks - glad to get connected


----------



## Prav (Jan 30, 2015)

*HolzHer 1315*

Hi 
I have a holzher 1315 is there someone can guide me how to use this properly. 
Initially it started working fine but then 1/4 way thru it stop just after the tape had been glued and the machine stops. 

Im in NZ, but willing to call for advise. 

Thank you in advance 

Prav






jts said:


> John,
> 
> i'm new to the router forum. i see you had a question last year about a 1447 holz-her edgebander. i am an idependent technician who works exclusively on Holz-Her banders. if you have any questions or need any parts then feel free to contact me at 803 517 4131 for info and contact Chris at 803 789 3026 for parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrie (May 13, 2016)

Hello Lee,
I see you are a Holzher technician. I recently purchased a holzher sprint 1417 edgebander, could you please guide me on the steps required to connect a pc to the edgebander, format the memory and reinstall the program that runs the edgebander. 
I have the program that runs the edgebander and only require to install it into the machine to make it work.
Any assistance will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Harry


----------



## bige (Jun 5, 2016)

jts said:


> John,
> 
> i'm new to the router forum. i see you had a question last year about a 1447 holz-her edgebander. i am an idependent technician who works exclusively on Holz-Her banders. if you have any questions or need any parts then feel free to contact me at 803 517 4131 for info and contact Chris at 803 789 3026 for parts.
> 
> ...


hi lee I just got this 1441 accord holz-her 1988 the piston that pushes the glue cartiage into the heat wont push only sometimes and it wont reload its self at all ,I'm trying to figure out what causing it iv started taking it appart and cleaning it .I don't see any lose wires ,anyways be a great help on any advise you could have for me ,that you eric


----------

